# Opium Tea



## RedGoblin (Aug 5, 2007)

Had a friend, who actually knows his stuff, tell me that he went to the grocery store and asked for like a pound of poppy seeds from the bakery (or however much they'll give you) and strained water through them using a t-shirt and it fucked him up pretty good. Can anyone confirm this? I saw some recipes on the internet, but they appear much more complicated than this.


----------



## Basidia (Aug 6, 2007)

Short answer, yes, it is that easy. 

Longer answer...

Common poppy seeds are indeed Papaver Somniferum, which do contain trace amounts of morphine and codeine along with other alkaloids. Whether these are contained in the seed or are residual from the pods themselves, I can't say. The general idea is to take the seeds, place them in just boiling water, let them steep for ~30min then strain into a cup. Some say to add a weak acid such as lemon to the water to help aid in extraction. Whether this truly helps, I'm not sure but it does help improve the taste.

If one is to attempt this, always start with a low amount of seeds because potency can vary from batch to batch and no one wants to OD on poppies.

IMO, a better way to make poppy tea is to use the actual dried poppy pods. They can be found online and at many flower/hobby shops since they are commonly used in floral arrangements. Just make sure that they are all natural and do not have any synthetic coating on them.

Once again start low, 1-2 medium size pods and work up until you find a dose right for you. 

Hope this helps,

Peace.


----------



## Salvia (Aug 9, 2007)

It's addictive though so only do it once in a while


----------



## smokaine (Aug 9, 2007)

I've heard you have to slit the pods then boil to make tea.


----------



## Basidia (Aug 11, 2007)

If using pods, they do need to be crushed before steeping.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 11, 2007)

Is this for real? How's the high?

I'm a baker...I make poppy muffins and bagels, etc. and have a ton of poppy seeds (quite literally).


----------



## cocobitzz (Sep 2, 2008)

First of all, the seeds are the part with little to no alkaloid content, so hes a retard. And second of all be REALLY careful with opium tea, the only person I know that has OD'd on opium died from the tea.


----------



## Anicho (Sep 5, 2008)

haha... I used to get poppy seeds from the supermarket to grow lolz.


----------



## Token (Sep 5, 2008)

then when you really get to know your stuff you can make raw opium then make morphine then H, but only if you aren't a , It's really easy


----------



## Sarkar (Sep 5, 2008)

They harvest the pods w/razor blades or a sharp knife. Each time they harvest, there's a new slash or cut made by the instrument. Then, the oozing milk or sap dries on the pods and they swipe the stuff from the pods. They have to wait a day between each cutting. Typically, papver somniferum, can be harvested 3-4 times. The raw sap, which is what you're referring to for tea, is much more dangerous than the refined opium. I'd say screw it and drink a hibiscus tea instead


----------



## Token (Sep 7, 2008)

cocobitzz said:


> First of all, the seeds are the part with little to no alkaloid content, so hes a retard. And second of all be REALLY careful with opium tea, the only person I know that has OD'd on opium died from the tea.



haha, dude sorry you are sooooooooooooo wrong the seeds do contain morphine and codeine, tested it for myself and outta all 23 alkaloids there is only 3 that effect the cns, and I dought that morphine just appears in water, must be whats in the water, huh?. 

You can also evp the water and you are left with opium powder.


----------



## jerseystoner (Sep 7, 2008)

yea, a pound is like 2 doses with me, i do it somewhat often, like maybe twice a month
if you put them into boiling water then youl destroy the alkaloids (morphine), get 1 liter of water and put a few spoons of lemon juice in it, then put the seeds in, let it sit and shake it up a few times, after 2 hours strain the liquid and you have some nice poppy tea.
if you want to make opium power out of the seeds (yes it is possible) put 1 pound of seeds into ethanol (everclear is the best for this) let it sit and shake it up a few times, blah blah blah, then strain it and pour the liquid into a pyrex glass dish, let it evaporate and carefully scrape up the powder, you now have around 3 doses of opium, snorting the powder is best.

its nice if you want something besides wed but dont have any way of getting oxy or heroin, its obv not an amazing heroin hgih or anything but youl definetly get that warm cuddly opiate feeling


----------



## Token (Sep 8, 2008)

jerseystoner said:


> yea, a pound is like 2 doses with me, i do it somewhat often, like maybe twice a month
> if you put them into boiling water then youl destroy the alkaloids (morphine), get 1 liter of water and put a few spoons of lemon juice in it, then put the seeds in, let it sit and shake it up a few times, after 2 hours strain the liquid and you have some nice poppy tea.
> if you want to make opium power out of the seeds (yes it is possible) put 1 pound of seeds into ethanol (everclear is the best for this) let it sit and shake it up a few times, blah blah blah, then strain it and pour the liquid into a pyrex glass dish, let it evaporate and carefully scrape up the powder, you now have around 3 doses of opium, snorting the powder is best.
> 
> its nice if you want something besides wed but dont have any way of getting oxy or heroin, its obv not an amazing heroin hgih or anything but youl definetly get that warm cuddly opiate feeling


not true the boiling point of morphine is higher then 230 C and boiling water is only 100 C

also try this, get the extract then put it back in to water say 1g for every 100ml then you add 20ml of naptha and shake, then seperate the two keeping the water, raise the ph to 8.5-9.1 little snow globes start to forum and settle at the bottom, strain and now you have morphine base.

now all you morphine junkies come here and kiss my kiss-ass


----------



## apasunee (Oct 1, 2009)

OK so I got the little bottle of Mckormicks poppy seeds from wallys,, so if I boil water and poor the whole 1 1/4 which is 35 grams in for about 30 minutes,, strain and let cool a little< I can get a nice buzz or would I need more,,, does anyone know how many seeds u need to make a good tea...


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 1, 2009)

This is your answer.


----------



## apasunee (Oct 1, 2009)

thanx llama,, that was very cool,,, Im not very good with computers so you really helped out,,, thax a lot.....


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 1, 2009)

No problem. Always wanted to do that so there it is. Also I will be endevouring into opium tea.


----------



## apasunee (Oct 1, 2009)

me too,,, does anyone know how I can order those bulbs with using cash somehow,, could I go and pay for some kind of card that will pay for them on the internet, I dont have a bank acct. or credit cards, just cash but I wanna get some.....


----------

